
The neoliberal era is ending. What comes next? - samrohn
https://thecorrespondent.com/466/the-neoliberal-era-is-ending-what-comes-next/61655148676-a00ee89a
======
Zenst
Dare so may see a sort of socialism traction in some area's in which
Government regains some controls, maybe nationalisation of some services -
thinking health in some countries, may well happen.

This and few other area's, I do feel we may well enter an era of what will be
classed neo-socialism. But then many aspects of politics and other circles of
life revolves around balance. So all this outsourcing, may well see insourced
as the new thing.

Certainly the pace of many things will slow down, working from home more, 4
day weeks, things like that are now more likely to come to pass.

One thing for sure, the whole tax system and with that corporation tax, needs
reworking as there is a lot of debt and this whole living with debt over
saving is and has just created many aspects of society that just don't work
unless you have an ideal world 24/7.

